# Tufts University Security Officer



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Campus Security Officer - Public Safety-16001347*
Institution:
*Tufts University*

Location:
Medford, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
05/16/2016

Type:
Adjunct/Part-Time

*Job Description*

*Campus Security Officer - Public Safety-16001347*

*Description*

*This is a part-time position at 16 hours per week. This position is not benefits eligible.*

Public Safety supports the University community by providing various services and programs that contribute to maintaining campuses that are reasonably safe and secure. Developing a safe and secure environment in an academic institution is the responsibility of the entire community. Within our community, the Department of Public Safety is assigned the primary responsibility to identify programs, methods and approaches to assist the institution toward achieving a reasonably safe and secure environment. Therefore, the Department is expected to be the leader in this area.

The Department exists for one main purpose and that is to support the goals of the higher education community. It exists to assist those who seek and those who impart knowledge, as well as those who provide support to the mission of the institution. The Department endeavors to preserve an environment where diverse social, cultural and academic values are allowed to develop and prosper.

All members of the Department are expected to actively participate in the achievement of our goals and in the service of the University for it is only through our collective efforts that our mission will be accomplished.

Under the supervision of Police Operations the Campus Security Officer will:

Maintain security by providing appropriate screening of those who enter the building;
Conduct security patrols;
Act as a liaison between Tufts Public Safety and Administrative personnel;
Perform other duties assigned in support of the goals and responsibilities of the Department of Public Safety.
*Qualifications*
*
Basic Requirements:* High School Diploma or the equivalent with up to 1 year of related experience. Must have a valid U.S. Driver's license. CPR certification is required. CPR instruction and certification will be provided if not already certified. Basic computer skills necessary. The finalist for this position must successfully complete all appropriate background checks.

*Preferred Qualifications:* One to three years of related experience preferred.

*Special Work Schedule Requirements:*
Mandatory overtime, evenings, weekends, schedule to be determined.

_Tufts University is an AA/EO employer and actively seeks candidates from diverse backgrounds. Please see the Tufts University non-discrimination statement._
*Primary Location: *United States-Massachusetts-Boston
*Job: * Operations
*Organization: * Public Safety - Boston
*Employee Status: * Regular
*Schedule: * Part-time
*Job Posting: * May 10, 2016, 2:00:26 PM







PI94057491








*Application Information*
Contact:
Human Resources
Tufts University

Phone:
(617)636-6600

Fax:
(617)636-0493

Online App. Form:
http://www.Click2apply.net/rfs5ph8bx4


----------

